# antenna replacement



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Ok, im not feeling too good and im on muscle relaxers, so i didnt want to search. i broke my antenna almost a year ago, and im wanting to replace it cause i want to listen to the radio. I dont want to get one of the giant telescoping antennas cause i have a drift wing and i cant open the hatch if the antenna is out. sooo, does anyone have a smaller antenna, like an S2000 type or something similar and if so, how easy is it to wire. im not trying to rice out the car more than it is, just looking to get a smaller antenna that wont hinder the hatch from being opened. thanks


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i replaced mine way back with a regular one that just sticks up the whole time, and i can still open my hatch with it. i'm sure its probably easy to wire up since before i drove this car it was driven by two of my siblings and the first drive (my sister) replaced the antenna herself. and she knows nohting bout cars


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Oh, i know what you mean, but i have a wing that goes over the entire back hatch and side parts of the car. there is a hole for the antenna so it can go up when i dont have the hatch open, but i cant open the hatch with the antenna up.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oh i see. hmmm i dunno then


----------

